# [WTB] 12' Spinning Rod/Reel for Bull Reds & Sharks



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Open to options on rods but ideally am looking for an OM 12' spinner and if at all possible the 3-6.

Open to different reels but was keyed in on Fin-Nor.

Located in Asheville, NC. Travel to Raleigh somewhat frequently. 

-Mike


----------

